# Progress payment schedule - electrical?



## Bluepenguin (Apr 3, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had a progress payment template they could share?

We work with a long-term customer who's run into some financial troubles, to make the story short he's past 90 days on payment (due upon invoice) 

Right now, all our work at his sites is stopped until he pays. I'm optimistic that he'll sort things out, but I'd like to have a solid, written payment schedule in the future. 

Thanks in advance..!

EDIT: Found a great one in the Files section!  tx.


----------

